# mouse moving but not working on FreeBSD 8.1 with Gnome 2.30 guest in virtualbox -



## luKe_80 (Dec 4, 2010)

hi there,
I have installed FreeBSD 8.1 with Gnome 2.30 as guest on VirtualBox 3.2.8 on an openSuse 11.3 host. Next I have installed virtualbox-ose-additions through pkg_add -r.
Now I have a problem with mouse after that. I've changed in the xorg.conf the section "Input Device" --> Driver from "mouse" to "vboxmouse", and i've followed all the instruction in http://wiki.freebsd.org/VirtualBox. Now I have the mouse moving but i can't use it since the pointer doesn't work. How can i modify my xorg.conf now? is there any shortcut working (since Alt+F2 doesn't work). I've also tried to kill X but but it doesn't work:
1. because i'm on a linux host and with Ctrl+Alt+Del I kill X session of the host (/etc/rc.d/gdm stop also doesn't work)
2. gdm is enabled in rc.conf and it will be reload after have killed X session.

anyone could help me?
thanks - LuKe


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 4, 2010)

Use ctrl-alt-f2 to switch to console.  Disable gdm in /etc/ttys or /etc/rc.conf.  Then post your xorg.conf, and describe what you mean by "mouse moving but pointer doesn't work".  I'm ready to blame our old friend AllowEmptyInput, but maybe it's something else.


----------



## luKe_80 (Dec 4, 2010)

Ctrl+Alt+F2 killed X session of host. Anyway i'm on Windows now (and it's frustrating use it for troubleshooting...) but i'm using FreeBSD guest.
in rc.conf gdm is enabled by gnome_enable="YES", in /etc/ttys i don't see gdm.



			
				wblock said:
			
		

> describe what you mean by "mouse moving but pointer doesn't work".


i mean that i can move the mouse pointer on the screen but i can't use it since mouse buttons doesn't works.

here is my xorg.conf:

```
Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier     "X.org Configured"
	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
	ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load  "dbe"
	Load  "dri"
	Load  "dri2"
	Load  "extmod"
	Load  "glx"
	Load  "record"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Keyboard0"
	Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Mouse0"
	#Driver      "vboxmouse"
	Driver      "mouse"
	Option	    "Protocol" "auto"
	Option	    "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
	Option	    "XkbLayout" "it,en"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier   "Monitor0"
	VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
	ModelName    "Monitor Model"
	    HorizSync     31-80
	    VertRefresh   30-100
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "ShadowFB"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "DefaultRefresh"     	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ModeSetClearScreen" 	# [<bool>]
	Identifier  "Card0"
	Driver      "vboxvideo" 
	#Driver      "vesa"
	VendorName  "InnoTek Systemberatung GmbH"
	BoardName   "VirtualBox Graphics Adapter"
	BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Screen0"
	Device     "Card0"
	Monitor    "Monitor0"
	DefaultDepth  24
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     1
		Modes  "1280x800" "1024x768"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     4
		Modes  "1280x800" "1024x768"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     8
		Modes  "1280x800" "1024x768"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     15
		Modes  "1280x800" "1024x768"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     16
		Modes  "1280x800" "1024x768"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     24
		Modes  "1280x800" "1024x768"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     32
		Modes  "1280x800" "1024x768"
	EndSubSection
EndSection
```

I restore the section Input Device --> Driver from "vboxmouse" to "mouse"
thanks for the moment


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 4, 2010)

luKe_80 said:
			
		

> Ctrl+Alt+F2 killed X session of host.



Click on the VirtualBox window first so it grabs keyboard and mouse input.



> i mean that i can move the mouse pointer on the screen but i can't use it since mouse buttons doesn't works.



Your mouse input section is really, really wrong.  Here's a complete xorg.conf that works:

```
Section "ServerLayout"
        Identifier "X.org Configured"
        Screen     0  "Screen0" 0 0
        Option     "AutoAddDevices" "Off"
EndSection

Section "Files"
        ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
        Disable "record"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier "Mouse0"
        Driver     "vboxmouse"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        Identifier  "Card0"
        Driver      "vboxvideo"
        VendorName  "InnoTek Systemberatung GmbH"
        BoardName   "VirtualBox Graphics Adapter"
        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
        Identifier "Screen0"
        Device     "Card0"
        Monitor    "Monitor0"
        SubSection "Display"
#               Modes "1024x768"
#               Virtual 1024 768
                Modes "1800x1000"
                Virtual 1800 1000
        EndSubSection
EndSection
```


----------



## luKe_80 (Dec 4, 2010)

wblock said:
			
		

> Click on the VirtualBox window first so it grabs keyboard and mouse input.


I know that i have to grab mouse and keyboard, when i tried i was in fullscreen mode, but X server killed was the host one. 



			
				wblock said:
			
		

> Your mouse input section is really, really wrong.  Here's a complete xorg.conf that works


It works  I commented input mouse section rows that didn't match with those posted by you.
anyway: is there a way to avoid host X session killing by tiping Crtl-Alt-F2 in guest(or Ctrl-Alt-Del... or other shortcuts to kill X session)?
thanks


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 5, 2010)

luKe_80 said:
			
		

> anyway: is there a way to avoid host X session killing by tiping Crtl-Alt-F2 in guest(or Ctrl-Alt-Del... or other shortcuts to kill X session)?



Had to look that up: use the host key, normally right-ctrl.  So press right-ctrl-f2 to switch to the VM console, and right-ctrl-f9 to switch back to X.


----------

